# Woman finds python in hotel toilet



## News Bot (Sep 17, 2008)

*Published:* 17-Sep-08 04:44 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

A GUEST at a Dutch hotel found a live, 2.5 metre python in the toilet, alerting authorities who arrested four people for illegally trading in rare animals, it was reported today.

*Read More...*


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 17, 2008)

:shock: Good thing she didn't go to sit down!!!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 17, 2008)

> :shock: Good thing she didn't go to sit down!!!


 
lol.


----------



## herptrader (Sep 17, 2008)

As reported the age:

http://www.theage.com.au/world/woman-finds-python-in-hotel-toilet-20080917-4i1s.html


----------

